# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  android pc suite

## mohamed73

*PC Suite for Android* is a free Android desktop software developed by PandaApp.com providing you with tons of free resources for your Android phone!    *PC Suite for Android Features* 
  Some of the features included in PC Suite for Android app are:  Support 64-bit Windows XP/Vista      OSImport/Export contactsBack up call logs/SMSDownload massive wallpapers,      ringtones, themes and software.Convenient and practical RSS subscriptionLog off & RebootPerfect UI performancePhone process and system      registry managementPhone software installation,      uninstallation and managementCalendar and schedule      managementCaller location inquiry *Download PC Suite for Android* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## أكرم العزاني

بارك الله فيك

----------


## himann

مشكور سوباس

----------


## seleman

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## riad bacha

ماشاء الله اخى الكريم  
موضوع رائع
لك كل احترامى  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

بارك الله لك في صحتك

----------


## محمد الطوسي

بارك الله فيك  اخي الكريم ومزيدا من العطاء

----------

